
Banker bonuses will be exceptionally large this year - nir
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/08/business/08pay.html?_r=1&hp
======
MarkPNeyer
If anyone's wondering what it's like to work as a programmer for a wall street
firm, check out the book 'So You Want to be a Wall Street Programmer' by
Andrey Butov. Very informative and insightful book about the field.

Here's a link: [http://www.amazon.com/You-Want-Wall-Street-
Programmer/dp/184...](http://www.amazon.com/You-Want-Wall-Street-
Programmer/dp/1847284213/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257707798&sr=8-1)

I work for a small options-market making firm, and I love what I do and the
people I work with. I get the impression I'm very lucky to be in that position
- most programmers working in finance work like serfs and make nothing
compared to the traders who use the software the programmers make.

~~~
leelin
I actually bought that book about 3 years ago. While I found the book
entertaining and full of interesting anecdotes, the focus was on IT
programming and less about quantitative finance (which is what interested me).

I also remember the book mentioning salaries and it was FAR below going rates
(the book mentioned a number that was about half the going rate).

Most of the information can be had by scouring the Wilmott forums,
(<http://www.wilmott.com/index.cfm>), and the guys who run that site offer a
free PDF book (or at least it used to be free:
[http://quantjob.blogspot.com/2007/08/faq-1-what-is-guide-
our...](http://quantjob.blogspot.com/2007/08/faq-1-what-is-guide-our-guide-
is.html)).

